# ID help please... Could not find in database



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

The "plume" looking plant in the foreground is the plant I would like ID help with...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

One more...










The "serrated-spade" shaped 3 plants.

Again, TIA


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

1st picture is myriophyllum tuberculatum (the red one - it is in the plant finder). If you meant the green one that is in the front middle then that one is Potamogeton gayi.

The second plant - I don't know. The stem structure seems similar to how lobelia grows, but the leaves are quite different from the lobelia species I've kept. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

Zapins said:


> ...If you meant the green one that is in the front middle then that one is Potamogeton gayi.


Thank you!



Zapins said:


> The second plant - I don't know. The stem structure seems similar to how lobelia grows, but the leaves are quite different from the lobelia species I've kept. Where did you buy it from?


From a LFS here in Portland as a very, very small plant that has grown and reproduced into what you see in the pic. It has a "stolon type root" that buds off new plants if this helps any...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rorippa aquatica_. That's what it's sold as anyway. I'm not sure about the low down on that name though.

Edit: Apparently, that's a synonym for Neobeckia aquatica, which looks pretty different from the pictures I've seen. So what that really is, I'm not sure. But if you were to buy one somewhere, the former is the name you'd see.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Rorippa aquatica_.
> 
> Edit: Apparently, that's a synonym for Neobeckia aquatica


Thanks, greatly appreciated.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

This looks (pic referred Neobeckia aquatica) to as to be the most similar plant I have seen that matches, but the inner lobes/projections are not even close the same, and the leaves are much finner serrated in these pics...










...and the growth form is (appears much softer in these pics) different too.










These pictures look more like a common dandelion due to appearance.

But, if this sp. is most commonly referred to as Rorippa aquatica aka Neobeckia aquatica, I'll just go with it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You may want to grow this plant up en mass, and sell it on the for sale section. I'm sure a lot of people will jump at the chance to get this uncommon plant.

What conditions did you grow it in? Was it hard to grow?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not hard to grow provided it gets good light. A friend of mine was growing them a while back. It's one of those things that just shows up every once in a while.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

Zapins said:


> You may want to grow this plant up en mass, and sell it on the for sale section. I'm sure a lot of people will jump at the chance to get this uncommon plant.


I am not looking to make $$, but would be willing to do some trading with others - for other plants that I don't have...



Zapins said:


> What conditions did you grow it in? Was it hard to grow?


I have a 16g bow front w/ a 96watt 67k PC, pressurized CO2 system and growing in Ecco-Complete substrate. I would say that it is not hard to grow - but fairly slow growing.

This is my 1st ever planted aquarium, and my first freshwater aquarium in 22years. I have always had saltwater reef tanks (since '85, even owned a reef aquarium store for 9yrs), but got hooked on planted tanks while looking online. No more saltwater for me, not for now...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Salt water tanks are beautiful, but sooo expensive and demanding. I tend to go on long vacations, so if I had a reef, I would be looking forwards to thousands of dollars of loss when I get back.

96 watts of light?? Do you have problems with algae?

What plants are you looking for? I have a good stash of different plants that I might be able to trade for a plantlet. PM me if you are interested 

How big does the plant get?


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

My tank is only about 4months old... so, yes some algae. I get a little hair algae from time to time, but only on the substrate. I also get nice green water blooms - having one right now as a matter o fact.

Interestingly, if I dial up the CO2 and lower the pH to about 6.5, the green water bloom does *not* worsen. But, if I ease the CO2 back and allow the pH to rise to 6.8, the bloom *worsens significantly...*

Just received some new fissidens sp and other mosses from Signapore! New thread coming...


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

I second that the plant in the picture is Rorippa. It is in emmersed growth stage. When adapted to submersed it will have larger, longer and less denticulated form. I find it a bit tough to grow.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

yildirim said:


> I second that the plant in the picture is Rorippa. It is in emmersed growth stage. When adapted to submersed it will have larger, longer and less denticulated form. I find it a bit tough to grow.


Groovy, and thanks for the confirmation.

My Rorippas is putting out a leaf or two from the top of the stem every week - I just noticed (2) new tiny Rorippa coming up from the substrate about 1.5" from the larger plants.

Has to be beginners luck =)

Let's hope my new "star moss' and "tricho" grows as easily for me too - fingers crossed.


----------

